# Phoenix Furness



## Tabbicus (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys!

We here in Phoenix, AZ, are planning a furry con! This September, we will hold our "zero con", which will be a one day event. However, we expect to have a full con going next year.

I am posting here to get some general feedback. Would you be interested in attending a Phoenix-based con? Any suggestions or comments? Lemme know!

http://www.phxfur.com/


----------



## Moka (Feb 7, 2009)

More cons on the west coast be good.

For some reason which I don't fully understand, most of them are on the east coast:

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Feb 11, 2009)

well, I DO live in Glendale az...  sounds good to me <3


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm a So Cal fur who can't get enough of Arizona, plus I have relatives in Phoenix, so count me in


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Feb 20, 2009)

I live in Casa Grande AZ    sounds exxxxxxciteing!


----------



## xiath (Feb 22, 2009)

That would be great not having to go out of state to do a fur con.  that would be fun.


----------

